# Drop Ceiling Height



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamie, what kind of lighting are you wanting to put in? You only need about 3" for a drop ceiling depending on what's above it(pipes and what not). 4-5" down from the floor joist will give you a good working height for getting tiles in if you can spare that much drop. I worked for Appleton lathing for a couple years doing acoustical ceilings so if you need any advice let me know.

Scott


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Jamie...armstrong also makes a zero clearance suspended ceiling. Search their website for more info.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

ACP makes a product called ceiling max also, they started out right in Neeneh. It is sold at home depot and screws right to your floor joist so you only lose about an inch of space. That is an option but you said you needed to access valves and j boxes. With these "zero clearance" systems you can't have ANYTHING lower than the joists. And if you need to access something you usually need to start at one side and work you way to where you need to access. Your best bet if you can spare 4" is to use normal ceiling grid.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

HI;

Thanks for the responses, interesting to know that ceiling material was made locally. 

The basement floor to joists is only 79.5". If I drop much more than 1-2inches, I am going to be lower than the top of the doors.

I think there is only one valve that is below the joists right now, and I could probably heat it up and rotate it if I need to. 

In terms of lighting, I don't care that much. I have can lights around that I would use if they would work, but otherwise can use whatever lighting would function. 

I will look at the Armstrong product. 

Thank You
Jamie


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamie, Ceiling max is easy to use and screws right to your joists so you only lose an inch of space if you don't have anything hanging down from the joists. You can use can lights with this system also.


----------



## silvergs (Oct 5, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Jamie, Ceiling max is easy to use and screws right to your joists so you only lose an inch of space if you don't have anything hanging down from the joists. You can use can lights with this system also.


What if you have some pipes running the length of the ceiling just below the joists? What do you suggest in this case?

My basement height is 8' and there's some ductwork below the joists. How do you accomodate those in a suspended ceiling?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

silvergs said:


> What if you have some pipes running the length of the ceiling just below the joists? What do you suggest in this case?
> 
> My basement height is 8' and there's some ductwork below the joists. How do you accomodate those in a suspended ceiling?


If you have pipes below the joists you can't use ceiling max. You can use a conventional dropped ceiling and you will lose 3+ inches depending on your situation. 

As far as duct work there are a couple ways to handle it. You can frame around them and drywall them to create a box and attach your ceiling to the box. Another option is to use the ceiling grid to create a soffit around the duct. This is a little challenging but not to bad. You will need an 1/8" whitney punch and rivit the grid together. 

Hope this helps a little


----------

